# ما هي تركيبة معجون الحلاقة يا إخوة



## Marwan ebrahim (28 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الرجاء من الإخوة شرح طريقة تصنيع معجون الحلاقة
و لكم الشكر


----------



## سالم هدهود (3 مارس 2013)

تركيبة معجون الحلاقة حامض دهنى بوتاسة كاوية يتم الخلط حت الحصول على الاس الهيدروجينى 7 والمادة المالئة الماء


----------



## Marwan ebrahim (5 مارس 2013)

مشكور أخ سالم


----------



## علاوي86 (26 يوليو 2013)

معجون حلاقة يجب ان يكون قلوي ليساعد على سهولة الحلاقة


----------

